# Quilling at 7 weeks?



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello everyone! I just picked up my little Sophie on Saturday, when she turned 7 weeks. Today, while she's been out, she's lost close to 30 quills, but they're all little quills, maybe 1/3 the size of "normal" quills. I know they usually quill at 8 and 12 weeks, and she does have quills growing in and all the quills have balls. I will be taking her for a well-pet checkup sometime this week, but I thought I would check here and make sure that sounds normal. Are the 8 and 12 week marks more like guidelines (as in it's usually then, give or take a couple of days)? She hasn't been scratching, so I don't think she has mites. I got Spike when he was about 5 mos old, so I haven't gone through quilling yet. Yes, I'm a very nervous mommy, but she's just so tiny! Thanks to any one who can help,
Rachel


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

My understanding is that those are just guidelines. I'm sure it's not anything horrible  Let us know how the vet visit goes!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Those are just guidelines. It's not like they turns 8 weeks old and say "well, it's time to start shedding quills!" 

My little monster went through all of his quilling phases back-to-back, so from 6 weeks to about 13 weeks old, it was non-stop. Poor little guy. He went through another short one at about about 6 months.


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

That's what i thought, just wanted to check  I fear the day I have real children haha. I think I'm going to end up being one of "those" moms :roll:


----------

